# Hi All



## peter Andersen (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello all  ive been grabbed by a mad mantid :blink: , it made me love ém so mush, and i cant really let them go now hehe, also i got me norvegian forest cat she is 13 years now and one of a kind  got her from 3 month old when she was surpose to be let down couse of sickness. well expensive she has been but all worth it  

I also got a lot of beetles like the hyllus spec. and many flower beetles, also i got a huge pile of cockies and flies for feeding, i sell of them when i got to many, mosly at summertime

(excuse my bad spelling, i am not good at english)

Waves to all  

Peter


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 27, 2007)

welcome and MAY THE MANTIS BE WHIT YOU!!! and LET THE MANTIS DON,T GRAB YOU....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello Peter, Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## Malnra (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 28, 2007)

Velkommen!


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

